# Variétés des notifications



## elsydeons (12 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d’informations complémentaire. Bizarrement les vendeurs semblent ne pas savoir. L’Apple Watch peut-elle recevoir tout type de notification comme celles de Youtube ou encore des applications de messagerie autre que Messenger (je pense notamment à PlayStation) ?

Si la montre ne se limite qu’à Facebook/messenger ou les SMS alors c’est mort, n’ayant que ma compagne comme contact...

De plus, a-t-elle une bonne portée entre elle et l’Iphone avant la perte de signal ?

Je vous remercie


----------



## MrTom (12 Septembre 2020)

Hello,
Elle reçoit toutes les notifications du téléphone condition de les avoir autorisées.
La portée entre la Watch et l'iPhone est celle du bluetooth.


----------



## fousfous (12 Septembre 2020)

Je viens compléter au niveau de la portée, si tu es a portée du wifi ou est connecté l'iPhone alors tu es toujours connecté à lui même hors de la portée Bluetooth.


----------



## elsydeons (12 Septembre 2020)

Merci pour votre aide


----------

